# Best way to link facebook fan pages with flickr accounts?



## Box801 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello, I have a facebook photography fan page for myself and it would be very useful to link my facebook foto fan page with my flickr. I know there are a few ways to do it but which is the cleanest way? I've seen a few apps on flickr that will allow you to do this but they are not the best solution.

Is there anything you guys recommend? 

Thanks


----------



## Box801 (Aug 15, 2010)

bump


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Aug 15, 2010)

Box801 said:


> Is there anything you guys recommend?



Ummm  Facebook is not the best choice for photography....  Try using PicaSa, flickr or any of the photo sites out there that offer free hosting...  they are not only better quality...  they aren't as big a joke as Facepalm...  I mean Facebook...


----------



## Adrain (Jul 30, 2011)

I am trying to see how to add links from other sites like songs from you tube on you facebook fan page. Please Help me....

Facebook Fan Pages


----------

